# CMOS Checksum Error - Deafaults Loaded...Help



## Lord073 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am getting the CMOS Checksum Error since yesterday morning. It occurs everytime I switch on my PC. Also since the past couple of months my system date and time are displayed incorrectly everytime the PC is turned on after a long duration.
Has the CMOS battery depleted? My PC is just 1 year old so I'm not sure about it. Is there some other problem? Please help guys.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

I think your battery is dead. Replace it.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not getting any cmos checksum error but my date and time too get screwed up every now and then. Battery has to be replaced to avoid this annoyance.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

Replace the CMOS battery of the motherboard.


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 4, 2012)

I just replaced the cmos battery but the problem still persisits


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

^ After installing battery flash/reset the BIOS.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ removing and remounting the CMOS battery back again Clears/resets the Bios settings 

@ OP - remove ram modules and put them back again 1 by 1 - I mean put one and start the pc - if everything is ok then put the another one.


----------



## aloodum (Feb 5, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> I just replaced the cmos battery but the problem still persisits




Do the battery part.

Then use the reset jumpers to clear and reset to default state. Ideally the battery should hae done it.SInce its not you should look for the jumper setting. 

IF all fails, your mobo is dying on you...specifiacally the SouthBridge



vickybat said:


> I'm not getting any cmos checksum error but my date and time too get screwed up every now and then. Battery has to be replaced to avoid this annoyance.



In windows?

Well then can you check if your are still using microsofts/uS govs  site to update/sync your clock from the internet??


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you using custom os(non ms build) or hackintosh? Other than that check your hardwares if they are seated properly or check your boards web site(page), if there is any info regarding this problem. E.g: bios or any driver update. You can check your psu as well by changing it, if you have any spare one. It could be boards problem too, contact your local engineer to assis you better if nothing else works out.


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your reply guys. I guess the problem is solved now. After replacing the battery, when I turned on my PC for the first time then I got the error once but since then I'm not getting the error any more and time and date are also displayed correctly. May be the BIOS settings were not reset during the first run but during the second run. Hope the problem won't occur again.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2012)

when you replaced the battery it cleared the CMOS setting and that's why you had to made correction to the date, time and other Bios settings one more time which is completely normal - anyway, nice to that the the issue is fixed now


----------

